
How to live like a king for very little by Thor Harris - jdmoreira
http://monofonuspress.com/how-to-live-like-a-king-for-very-little-by-thor-harris
======
ciconia
Putting aside the hip cussing, it's actually a pretty good list, though I take
issue with the call to not have children. For me, raising children is
absolutely the biggest contribution one can make to the future of the world,
if one is mindful and responsible.

Anyways, over the last three years we have gone from living on 3000€ to 2000€
(mainly by moving to Europe), and now plan on going down to 1000€ (by buying
or own house in the countryside). And we're a family of 4.

~~~
a3n
I objected to the children thing as well, but for slightly different reasons.

He says find meaning in some other way. But what's wrong with finding meaning
through children? Is it any worse than finding meaning through frugality?

To take it to an extreme, if none of us had children, then everything else
would have no meaning because we'd all be gone in about 75 years.

 _Children_ give everything else meaning.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Someone always has children. Your legacy will not be wasted.

------
kstenerud
"DON’T BUY SHIT ON CREDIT, REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED TO AMERICA? CASH ONLY,
FUCKERS. CAN’T AFFORD IT? DON’T FUCKING BUY IT!"

This is almost right. Yes, never buy something you can't afford. However, your
credit rating makes or breaks you in this world. Get a credit card, make a
point of using it at least once every month, never keep it at more than 20%
capacity, and ALWAYS pay it off (never carry a balance).

Credit ratings take YEARS to build. Start early.

~~~
markyc
why do americans use credit cards so much? why not just use money you have?
(genuinely curious)

~~~
kencausey
I'm curious markyc. Do you have no plans for home ownership? Is home ownership
rare in your society? In most of the U.S. home ownership is still possible for
many, even those not wealthy. However it will require a mortgage for the vast
majority and without a credit history you will not get a mortgage on
reasonable terms.

~~~
markyc
got it, so it's about the credit history mainly

In Eastern Europe over 90% of people own their homes, but that's another
story.

